# Cleanrooms, Title 24 and Occupancy Sensors



## Cincycaddy (Sep 18, 2014)

Working on a project in California and are subject to the restrictions/controls of Title 24. Pharmaceutical plant with clean rooms. Client is currently using a Concealite above ceiling occupancy sensor in clean rooms to control lighting. 

http://www.concealite.com/occupancy_sensors.html

This is a line voltage occupancy sensor only though and we are looking at a more robust solution to accommodate Title 24. Currently we are looking at the Nlight series of devices from Sensorswitch which looks promising and our client has given us the green light to explore further. 

Our issue though is that the client has a wash down routine every few weeks where they mop the rooms top to bottom with a cleaning solution (caustic) and we and the client are concerned about the durability of occupancy sensors in the clean room space.

So my question is - what are folks using in California for Title 24 lighting controls and does anyone have a recommendation for a robust occupancy sensor? The nlight sensors have a low temp/high humidity option with circuit boards that are coated with a silicone coating. This may help with the actual electronics but it's then there is the issue of the housing being robust enough for the cleaning regiment. 

Thanks, 

Chris.


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

Cincycaddy said:


> Working on a project in California and are subject to the restrictions/controls of Title 24. Pharmaceutical plant with clean rooms. Client is currently using a Concealite above ceiling occupancy sensor in clean rooms to control lighting.
> 
> http://www.concealite.com/occupancy_sensors.html
> 
> ...


Can they be on the ceiling instead?


----------



## Cincycaddy (Sep 18, 2014)

They (the client) supposedly washes down the ceilings as well (mops).


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

http://forums.mikeholt.com/showthread.php?t=159841


----------

